# IR distribution system



## DeanHT (Sep 3, 2010)

As they are getting ready to start framing the theater room, I wanted to get some thoughts on the best way to ensure that I have a solid IR distribution system in my home theater room. The equipment (Onkyo 876 receiver, PS3, Wii, DVD player, Comcast Cable/DVR Box) will be placed inside a rack recessed into the wall behind my seating area. Any thoughts on making sure that I have no problem with remote reception are greatly appreciated. Thanks, Dean


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Some of the nicer remotes such as Harmony come with IR systems in the pakage and are ready to go. I know with the PS3 being Bluetooth you will either need to use there remote or the do make an ascessory that will convert the signal so you can use the Harmony.:T


----------

